# Rain after herbicide application



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sprayed Cimarron/Dicambia at 3-4PM very sunny. Got rain at 9PM

Think its a problem?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure, we use RU and 2-4D for burndown and always figured a couple of hours was good. Ditto when spraying straight RU over soybeans. I'd think they should have a rain fast recommendation somewhere in the label.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.agphd.com/resources/herbicide-storage-application-and-rainfast-times/

http://www.simsfarm.com/images/E0162301/Rain_Free_Chart[2].pdf

Always add 1 quart of non ionic surfactant per 100 gallons of herbicide mixture and it will reduce your rain fast times by at least 50%.

The above two are good ones to bookmark.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I did add surfactant
Should have mentioned that


----------

